# JD 5210 MFWD with turf tires



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I have my eye on a JD 5210 MFWD loader tractor but it has turf tires all the way around. I want it for general loader work as I hate not having MFWD, raking and tedding, and eventually put a 10 bale grapple on it. It has 5,000 hr with the 541 self leveling loader and it also has the power reverse option, which is something else I desire. It looks to be in good shape, but I'm not sure about the turf tires, have no experience with them.

Would this tractor work, with the turf tires, for what I want to do, especially with a 10 bale grapple?

Were the tires to be changed to ag tires do those require different rims than the turf tires?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I bought a JD 2240 once that had turf tires. Good price on a good tractor. Bought with the intention of tire conversion to ag tires. That said I couldn't finish the conversion fast enough. Pulling a baller and couldn't stop on dry grass, too slick. Mine wasn't 4wd but it's ag tires only for me with loader work. No R4s either.

now if the price is decent go for it. Find out the biggest rear rim size you can use with the matching fronts -dealer should be able to tell you that for the drive train on that model. Then price the 4 rims at a salvage yard. There are some big yards out your way. Add the cost of the rims and tires to the tractor price and see if it's still a good deal


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hayjosh said:


> Would this tractor work, with the turf tires, for what I want to do, especially with a 10 bale grapple?
> 
> Were the tires to be changed to ag tires do those require different rims than the turf tires?


Turf tires will be nice to your hay fields, BUT as Hayman mentions not worth a damn for anything else. You could be spinning your wheels on wet (dew) grass or a small pile of mouse turds. 

As far as new rims, it depends on what size they are, you need to do a little more info gathering. My BIL got an old Ford 3000 with turf tires, was able to put ag tires on his rims. Maybe even just put Ag tires on rear for a while, YMMV

Larry


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

We have this exact tractor and loader but with the sync shuttle transmission we bought brand new in 1999. We still have it and it has been an excellent tractor. I think there's around 1800 hrs on it and 1500 of those hours have been doing grapple work with a 6' heavy duty anbo grapple. This tractor just runs and runs and runs. The 5000 series had some issues with the small springs in the rear brakes getting stuck open and causing the brakes to not release. I seem to recall we had about $600 in parts and labor to get them replaced and we had that done about 200 hours ago. You will want to load the rear tires if you're going to be using the loader much. We have ag tires on it and think you'll want to plan on adding them. This tractor doesn't have a lot of weight to begin with and I don't think the turf tires will allow you to accomplish what you're wanting to do. Most of that grapple work was done by me and I couldn't imagine swinging around 1,000 to 1,500 lbs in the air with turf tires; ag tires would be a must in my mind. My only complaint is when bush hogging thick stuff it can put quite a load on the 45 pto hp. I wish we would have opted for the 5310 or 5410; hindsight is always 20/20. Overall it has been fantastic tractor. BTW, we added a WR Long splitter valve to run the grapple and it has been excellent. If you have any specific questions feel free to ask.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Didn't realize this tractor is only 45 HP, I'd suggest something bigger. According to Tractor Data this model weighs in between 4205 & 5630#.

Look at tractors around 65-75 HP, they should weigh in close to or over 7000# (my old Ford 5000, is over 8,000#).

IMHO, you will need a little more tractor (weight wise), if you put a 10 bale grapple on the front. I'm basing this off of two things. My experience with a 15 bale grapple on two different tractors and the charts that came with my telehandler.

According to the charts my telly can lift 9,250# at 48" (center of load) from the pin (pivot point). If I move the center of load to 93" (middle of a ten bale grapple), the capacity drops to 6,600#. Which is around a 1/3 reduction. Another couple inches, reduces the capacity to 50%.

My 115 HP tractor has a pin load of 2,840, the 15 bale tie grapple is around 1500#, regular grapple 750#. This tractor weighs in at around 11,500# and can feel 'light' in the rear-end with 15 bales (2,250 - 2,400#) backing up (suggest using 4 wheel drive even). Now with my 70HP tractor, the pin load is around 2,425#, with the tractor weighing at over 7,500#. This tractor is light in the rear with the regular grapple and what I feel is completely unsafe with the tie grapple, even though it lifts the load fine.

Using 60# bales the tie grapple, plus hay comes in at around 2,400#, the regular grapple 1,650# with hay for more reference. Center of a 10 bale grapple is around 45", plus maybe a foot (or more to the pin). So you could be 5' (60") in front of your loader's pin, which would reduce the lifting capacity by up to 50% (according to my tally's chart).

Remember the main reason for the reduction is tipping/rolling over of equipment, not overloading per se. It's not just the ability to lift the load, but to safely move the load about that you might want to consider. The center of gravity, really moves forward with a bale grapple.

Now if you are planning for a smaller grapple, toss most all this away.

HTH, but I am spending your money. 

Larry


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Larry, does your 5000 need to go keto? That's a 6200 pound tractor according to Tractor Data. I do have some concerns with the weight of the 5210. Obviously the loader adds weight as does some rear ballast.

I also have my 4610 which has a big Westendorf TA26 loader on it. It moves 900 pound round bales fine. My squares aren't as heavy as yours, they're 40-50 lb and just grass, so with 780-800 lb grapple and 500 lb hay you're looking at 1300 lb hanging out and off the front end.

What I don't understand with a smaller 8 bale grapple is how the heck you stack them or arrange them on a wagon with no tie.

So I will need to think about this more then. The 5210's appeal to me was I wanted a still smallish and nimble tractor so I could still maneuver around my horse lots and acreage to do basic loader work, dirt moving, etc. And I want to stay south of $20k. I talked to the dealership today and they said it was $2800 to add new ag tires with new rear rims. Even then it's still $16,800 out the door for a very clean tractor with power reverser, MFWD, self leveling quick tach loader, which is a pretty good deal compared to everything else I've looked at.

Here are the specs for the loader:

Loader type: John Deere 541 Self-Leveling Height (to pin): 130 inches [330 cm] Clearance, dumped bucket: 100.6 inches [255 cm] Dump reach: 33 inches [83 cm] Dump angle: 86 Clearance, level bucket: 122.6 inches [311 cm] Reach at ground: 83 inches [210 cm] Breakout force (at pin): 4125 lbs [1871 kg] Lift to full height (at pin): 2800 lbs [1270 kg]


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a 5320 with, 4 wheel drive, cab, 541 loader and R4 tires, the rears loaded. I have a 8 bale grapple and don't think a 10 bale would be to much. I do have my front tires on backwards so when I have weight on the loader I can back up. When I'm loading bales onto a customer's vehicle I usually have the front axle engaged giving me 4 wheel brakes, just to make sure I don't trade paint. As far as no tie layer with an 8 bale set up it works for me. I can pick up a 8 bale group from the side to alternate the stacking direction if I choose. On my own trailer I have a headboard on it so I can throw a couple ropes lengthwise over the load and have the bales fairly well secured. I put a third function on my loader instead of a splitter vale and like it.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hayjosh said:


> Larry, does your 5000 need to go keto? That's a 6200 pound tractor according to Tractor Data. I do have some concerns with the weight of the 5210. Obviously the loader adds weight as does some rear ballast.


Changed back tires to 16.9 x 38 rad (came with 15.5 x 38 bi), rear tires filled, plus loader, plus cast iron wheels, plus rear wheel weights. Never had the rear-end of this tractor off the ground, without a jack that is.  IDK why Dad got (put) all that weight on when bought new in early 70's.

Forgot to add my f.. a.. could even weigh more. 

Larry


----------

